# Need Cookware Advice



## chitra67 (May 1, 2007)

I am a housewife and always cook at home.I want yr advice regarding cooking utensils.I make curries,stir fries,sautees etc.I want to know which is the best pan for cooking.I like to use a wok.At present I am using a non-stick pan for shallow fries, sometimes aluminium wok for shallow fries  and making curries.I avoid making anything acidic in aluminuim.Even if I make,I quickly transfer it to a steel dish.could U tell me which is the best material for cooking? non-stick or enamel coated cast iron wok.I haven't yet purchased a enamel coated cast iron wok but I guess,it is pretty heavy.I am a thin person,so it may be heavy for me.I am confused and will be very happy if U could advise me abt the best material for cooking,which is not toxic but safe for cooking.
 
Is non-stick the best? if it is,then is it safe? and need we change it often.Pls feel free to post yr opinion.


----------



## Katie H (May 1, 2007)

First, "Hi," chitra67.  Welcome to DC.  We're glad you have found us.

I don't have the answer to your question, but there are many knowledgeable members who certainly can help you.  Just be patient and the answers will come.

Stay and enjoy everything we have to share.


----------



## chitra67 (May 1, 2007)

thanks katie for the warm welcome.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 1, 2007)

I wish I could help too.  I have a set of hard anodized aluminum but would love to switch to stainless steel, however, that would cause a divorce!

Frankly, the cast iron wok sounds like it would be a good choice.  Then maybe you could get a stainless steel saute pan.  

It really sounds like you have the things you like to cook with already though.  If you toss your wok to stir your food you won't be doing that with a cast iron one  

When you say "shallow fries" are you referring to filling it with oil and deep frying?  I wouldn't fry like that in a non-stick pan.  I would reserve that kind of frying for stainless steel or hard anodized aluminum.

If you mean sauteing then that is fine.  


.......and welcome to Discuss Cooking.


----------



## chitra67 (May 1, 2007)

ya,by shallow fry i mean,very little oil used,ie sauteeing.stainless steel pans are not good for frying,they tend to stick right? strictly speaking,they are the best.stainsteel is safe but,not good for sauteeing or frying.They tend to burn and stick.


----------



## chitra67 (May 1, 2007)

What are the advantages of hard anodized aluminium? any disadvantages?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

chitra67 said:
			
		

> ya,by shallow fry i mean,very little oil used,ie sauteeing.stainless steel pans are not good for frying,they tend to stick right? strictly speaking,they are the best.stainsteel is safe but,not good for sauteeing or frying.They tend to burn and stick.



Heat your pan, add your cold oil, let it heat, then add your food.  

The saying is - hot pan cold oil food won't stick.  It works.  And don't get the heat too terribly high.

I just like my hard anodized aluminum because they are so very durable, hold heat, etc.  I don't think there's any danger in using hard anodized aluminum.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2007)

A carbon steel wok is a versatile tool for a lot of your cooking.  In addition, I like stainless steel for sautes.  If you choose SS, look for pieces that are aluminum clad with SS, that is a layer of aluminum with a layer of stainless on both sides.  This promotes even distribution of head with no hot spots that promote burning.


----------



## YT2095 (May 2, 2007)

^^^ wot he said ^^^


----------



## chitra67 (May 2, 2007)

thanks everyboday for yr valuble suggestions and advice.Andy what is carbon steel?How to recognise it?


----------



## csalt (May 2, 2007)

Being on a limited budget our range of cookware is also limited but highly functional and always makes a good job of it. I have only got a non stick deep large pan , with lid as opposed to a wok but it works very well for me.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2007)

It's a thin metal that's grey in color.  It's the standard for woks.  You will have to season it as you would cast iron.  It heats fast and is much lighter than cast iron.


----------



## evenstranger (May 2, 2007)

I'll second (or third) on stainless three-ply cookware. It's not cheap, but you don't want cheap cookware. That doesn't mean you have to spend a fortune either. There are lots of alternatives to All-Clad, made as well or better and for a lot less money. I just had the opportunity to put my hands on some Vollrath cookware this weekend, and they are very sturdy. Not pretty, like All-Clad stainless, but you know when you pick it up, it's gonna last a lifetime. I did some price comparisons online, and a 10" SS fry pan from All-Clad (cooking.com) sells for about $105. The comparable Vollrath pan (chefsresource.com) sells for about $68. There are lots of other brands out there. Buy what you're comfortable with, what you will enjoy using and what you can see yourself cooking with for the next 40 years.


----------



## Mirandgl (May 2, 2007)

Hi Chitra,
 
I am also a newer member of this forum but I am not new to cooking.  I began wok cooking a long time ago and have had mixed results.  I began with a hand hammered carbon steel wok I purchased at an Oriental import store and evolved to a flat bottom non-stick wok.
 
I discovered that most of the problem I had using a wok was due to insufficient heat source.  Most household ranges/stovetops do not produce adequate heat for the design of the wok.  I have since elected to use a large sauté pan for my stir fry cooking.
 
I can provide a testimonial for what Andy M. wrote about the SS clad style cookware.  I make catsup every year with fresh tomatoes from our garden.  I had an inexpensive and very thin stainless steel stock pot for years and finally broke down and bought an Al-Clad brand pot.  Making catsup is a long slow process but the new pan improved the quality of our product and cut a great deal of time from the cooking/simmer due to the even heat and virtually no hot spots to burn the delicate ingredients and sugars.


----------



## chitra67 (May 2, 2007)

thanks once again,for sharing yr experiences and thoughts.


----------



## Ron W. (May 3, 2007)

Check out an Anolon Titanium stir fry pan.

Safe up to 500° and very versatile.

Amazon.com: Anolon Titanium Non Stick Dishwasher Safe 12-Inch Open Stir Fry Pan with Helper Handle: Kitchen & Housewares


----------



## Corey123 (May 3, 2007)

Personally and theoretically, I think cast iron or carbon steel woks are the ones best suited for stir frying because this method of cooking, which Asian people take delight in doing, requires extremely high temps and heat to fast-cook meats and veggies super fast.

Cast iron also hold heat longer. About the only drawback with these two is that you MUST keep the pan seasoned (greased) or they will start to rust. 

The other downside with cast iron is that it IS really heavy, so if you don't think that you'll have the muscle and power to swing one of these, then you might feel more comfortable with the lighter CS or SS wok. Stainless steel IS expensive though.

Yes I also use stainless steel and hard anodised aluminum pots & pans for boiling and sauteing because they don't require high heat to get them going and to maintain the cooking temp and speed.

There ARE some SS woks, and even though they are so beautiful to look at and hold, I wouldn't recommend them for stir frying. They could develop brown or worst yet, blue burn spots, and they are virtually impossible to get out!

Even if you have only a large CI skillet or Dutch Oven (I have both), you can still get by with it for stir frying. I've done it many times before I bought my CI wok.

But the wok IS the most preferred vessel because of its high sides and the way that most people stir the food as it is being stir fried.

I'm left-handed, and since my left shoulder sometimes gives me such excruciating pain, I just leave the cast iron wok on the stove and use the Asian stir-fry spatulas when I stir fry.


----------



## Ron W. (May 3, 2007)

What do you mean by high heat using a wok.

How hot do you want the oil to be.


----------



## Caine (May 3, 2007)

chitra67 said:
			
		

> What are the advantages of hard anodized aluminium? any disadvantages?


 
Advantage:  Aluminium is an excellent conductor of heat.

Major disadvantage: If you put them in the dishwasher, they get this milky white haze all over the outside surfaces. It's not a problem functionally, but it sure looks ugly.


----------



## Caine (May 3, 2007)

Ron W. said:
			
		

> How hot do you want the oil to be.


 
You know the point where the oil bursts into flame? Well, about 1 degree fahrenheit below that point.


----------



## Corey123 (May 3, 2007)

Normally, to get a wok hot, I turn the heat under it up real high for about ten minutes. Then when I'm about to stir fry, then AND ONLY then will I add the oil. I have the window open and a fan on to discourage the smoke alarm from sounding off.

Yes Caine, when the oil is added to a hot pan, it begins to smoke almost immediately. And yes, you're also right about aluminum. It WILL etch if machine-washed. And sometimes turn dark. Which is why I don't machine-wash my ice cream machine's aluminum bowls

The key to successful stir frying is to have all the ingredients prepped and measured ahead like the Asian restaurants do because everything cooks incredibly fast.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 3, 2007)

Yes, the dishwasher is not hard anodized aluminum cookware's friend and I have never used it on my pots and pans - except one time only - when I had the flu and finally got out of bed 5 days later only to find no one had washed the dishes.  They even felt funny.  It wasn't long before they were back to normal though.

Ron W - once you heat the pan, add the oil, which won't be much if you are sauteeing, you are good to go.  That oil heats very quickly.

However, if you are talking an inch or so of oil you want it to start to ripple.  You can also drop a piece of bread in the oil and if it bubbles all around you are good to go too.


----------



## Corey123 (May 3, 2007)

Also, that's a good time to add the sesame oil as well, if you have some. 

It infuses the hot oil with the exotic Asian flavor and give a flavorful pungent taste to the meat and veggies!


----------



## chitra67 (May 4, 2007)

I don't have a dish washer.It is not common in Singapore,so no issues.


----------



## chitra67 (May 4, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Advantage: Aluminium is an excellent conductor of heat.
> 
> Major disadvantage: If you put them in the dishwasher, they get this milky white haze all over the outside surfaces. It's not a problem functionally, but it sure looks ugly.


 
thanks.Yes no doubt Alu is an excellent conductor of heat.I don't have a dishwasher,so apart from that milky white haze,will u say that anodized wok is best for cooking and frying?


----------



## Corey123 (May 4, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Advantage: Aluminium is an excellent conductor of heat.
> 
> Major disadvantage: If you put them in the dishwasher, they get this milky white haze all over the outside surfaces. It's not a problem functionally, but it sure looks ugly.


 


Exactly!

Case in point; I owned a set of Wearever nonstick aluminum cookware. It was a shiny blue. Over time, the exterior of the pnas had lost their luster and shine, and the plain aluminum lids had turned dull on the very first machine wash!

There's an old saying; If you want your aluminum cookware to shine, then keep it out of the dishwasher and it'll be fine.


----------



## wysiwyg (May 20, 2007)

Carbon steel is just regular steel, being Carbon the main element that defines the mechanical properties of the material.  It looks like plain steel and is not corrosion resistance.  Carbon steel cookware must be washed and dried promptly after use to avoid rusting.


----------

